# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  عدم کارکردن ADO در سیستم هایی که VB6 ندارند

## m@hd!iiiiiii

سلام به همه ی دوستان . 
من یه برنامه نوشتم که با کنترل ADO و کانکشن استرینگ JET 4.0 به بانک اطلاعات اکسس ورژن 7 وصل می شه و تبادل اطلاعات می کنه ، وقتی برنامه رو روی سیستم خودم که ویژوال بیسیک 6 داره اجرا می کنم بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا میشه و کار می کنه ولی وقتی روی سیستمی که ویژوال بیسیک نداره نصب می کنم بدون هیچ اروری اجرا میشه ولی کنترل ado اطلاعات رو نمیتونه دریافت کنه !
چند تا مطلب خوندم و اکثراً می گفتن که باید اکتیو ایکس register شه و باید این دستور رو اجرا کنید :
Shell "Regsvr OCXname.ocx /s
من این کار رو چندبار انجام دادم حتی روی فایل ستاپ هم گفتم که register بشه و فایل ها رو روی system32 کپی کردم ولی بازم همون مشکل پیش می آد و واقعاً کلافه شدم ...
لطفاً جوابمو بدین خیلی کارم گیره توروخدا .
درضمن سیستمی که روش برنامه رو اجرا می کنم ویندوز 7 هستش .  :ناراحت:

----------


## Fery666

سلام دوست عزیز . 

شما برای برنامه خودتون ستاپ میسازین ؟؟

با Setup Factory میتونین خیلی راحت توی هر سیستمی نصب و اجرا کنین .  برنامه Setup Factory یه گزینه ای به اسم اسکن فایل پروژه داره . که فایل پروژه برنامه رو بهش میدین خودش تمام فایل های ocx , dll که در برنامه استفاده کردین رو براتون میاره ، فقط شما باید به صورت دستی فایل اجرایی و دیتابیس رو به ستاپ بدین و فایل ستاپ رو بسازین و در دیگر سیستم ها نصب کنین .

من با این روش برنامه هایی که با vb6 نوشتم رو توی ویندوز 7و8 اجرا کردم . 

موفق باشید .

----------


## m@hd!iiiiiii

خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز . 
بنده با نرم افزار Setup Factory کاری که گفته بودید رو انجام دادم و متوجه شدم که دو سه تا اکتیوایکس دیگه هم باید توی پوشه ی نرم افزار می گذاشتم که نذاشتم ، در ضمن خود برنامه ی Setup Factory کار رجیستر کردنش رو انجام داد و روی هر سیستمی تست کردم نتیجه گرفتم ، خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون . :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

